# my newest!



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

This is Fizzgig my newest boy he is an agouti blue dumbo we are just getting used to picking him he is no longer nipping at me though still sometimes at my hubby though once he is out of the cage (which he does himself right onto my arms) he is fine with hubby! he just turned one last tuesday


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha! Fizzgig!











He's adorable.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday, Fizzgig!


----------

